# Thoughts/experiences with Alpine WSG?



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I just contacted domyown to ask if I should consider rotating out Bifen since I've been spraying that for the last few years and my bottle is finally empty. The CSR suggested I consider Alpine WSG. Does anyone use this to treat the perimeter of their property for general prevention?


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Bifenthrin seems to be much more cost effective, I add that as a generalized broadcast spray on my turf. For a perimeter spray (on hard structure) I use something like Suspend SC or Polyzone for the longer residual and more of a "barrier" effect.

I hadn't heard of Alpine but seems to be a new synthetic product that seems to be "safer" around non-target pests.

Not sure if Bifen/Deltamethrin are any less "safe" when used as instructed on the label.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I'm not super concerned from a cost perspective. My bottle of Bifen lasted like 2.5yrs. I'm really interested in their fly bait and will probably pick up a bottle to see how that works this season.


----------

